# a few pics from the TDI cup in Puebla, Mexico...



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

here we go...









































full report here: http://porschepuebla.homestead.com/news88.html


----------



## pho (May 9, 2007)

Searched "tdi cup". This thread popped up.

Anymore pics of the tdi cup, thanks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nice pics. Old thread, but thanks for posting. :beer::beer:


----------

